# Deep Spring Whiskey



## BRIAN S. (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Charlie , 
  I picked up a Deep Spring Tennessee Whiskey at the Knoxville Show this year. I know these are really common.....But this one is Yellow. Have you ever seen a Yellow Deep Spring ? 
 Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 18, 2005)

Cylinder? 
 Ralph had one once. I have  three...one clear and two in varying shades of amber.There's a clear rect. flask listed on Ebay.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 18, 2005)

I sure have enjoyed this evening, but I gotta get in bed...I have to get up and go to work in 3 hours...and it's a 10 hour day...I won't be worth squat all day...LOL.
 Nite all..."poof"


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah it's the cylinder with the shoulder embossing. 
 It was dug and I put it in for a spin and it came out pretty light. Not a pure Lemon yellow...but maybe a touch of Golden in the Yellow. It's at my Brothers house , as he is the one that tumbled it . I will post a pic when I get a chance. 
 I couldn't knock the price at 5.00 ..... it's surely worth that just for it's color !
  Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 18, 2005)

$5.OO !!!!
 I should say not...[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 18, 2005)

I bought thisun at Asheville for $8.00...Neither Ralph or I had seen one like it before...Ground mouth screwcap with slug plate embossing...1/2 pint...yep.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's 2 of my 3 cylinders...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 18, 2005)

These two are JW Kelly Distillers BIM 1/2 pints rectangular...note the one on the left is light green..(1st one of those I've seen too).


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 18, 2005)

Great Whiskies Charlie !
  I have never seen the clear Cylinder Deep Spring . Are they quite scarce ?
  I like that ground top flask ! Nice un and at a great price also !!!!
    Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 18, 2005)

BRIAN...I don't think the clear cyl. is scarce. 
 You note the  amber one is not 3 piece mold, whereas the clear one is? My other amber is 3 piece. I think there is an ABM cyl. too. (vaguely recall one).


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 20, 2005)

BRIAN...let's switch brands for a bit...okeh? I've got some other Kelly bottles but wanted to show ya these 1st...
 Yer familiar with ER Betterton & White Oak Whiskey, yes? One of the 1st Tenn Whiskeys I bought back in the early 70's (for $12.00) was an amber  BIM 5th cylinder embossed White Oak,etc...I still have that rascal..and several additional ones.
 Gonna show ya a couple, then switch brands again, but remaining in Chatt.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 20, 2005)

Close up of label..


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 20, 2005)

This one is the only one I've seen of it's type...ditto for the Star Liquor Co. flask.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 20, 2005)

have a couple more, then I am done for tonight.
 ...all are ground mouth screw threads..


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 20, 2005)

Great bottles Charlie ! Love that label.... very good condition ! 
  Thanks for sharing , Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 20, 2005)

glad ya liked them. 
 There was a Bristol leather covered flask on Ebay I was after. But I got sniped and lost it. Thing brought over $125.00...gadzooks! I knew the guy who outbid me...he is a VA. collector. I emailed him and raised a fuss...LOL.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 20, 2005)

LOL Don't ya' just hate it when a buddy outbids ya' ?
 I was watching a mini Christmas Jug from Gallatin , Tenn. for awhile...... Then the price went up , up . More than I wanted to spend . http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7336501331&category=592&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1
    Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 23, 2005)

You see the Logan jug from Jellico? I   missed what it ended at..


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't think I saw that one. I haven't been watching too much this week.... the two Drake's kind of strapped me for awhile. 
   Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 23, 2005)

It was nicely stencilled...said something like:" from the KY side"...was at $200 odd bucks when I last looked.

 What's a Homestead going for these days...witha  ice pick lip bruise?


----------

